# AquaClear 70 or 2 AquaClear 50's?



## jebusfreek666 (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry to keep bugging you guys with the basics, but I want to make sure I get this all right for my first attempt. I was looking at the aquaclear 70, and I really like the setup and from all I have read it seems very reliable, and it allows you to customize the media. I was wondering if, since you can't really over filter the tank, if it would be better to use 2 50's instead of just one 70? My tank is between 30-35 gallons.

Also since I was planning on leaving out the Activated Charcoal, which seems to be a personal preference unless you are trying to get rid of medication, would you guys use the extra space in the filter for more biomax? more sponge? or maybe some filter floss surrounding the biomax? or something that I don't even know exists yet?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

2 AC 50's would be overkill, if you ask me. I was running a single AC50 on my 29 gallon and it did a great job. I would, however, advocate having two filters as opposed to one for reliability issues - if one fails, you have a backup. Alternatively, you could do what I did and buy a spare motor and impeller unit, since those two are the most likely items to fail.

I would say do extra bio media in your filter instead of carbon.

Just my thoughts though...


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning jeb...

There's no need to use such a large filter. If you follow a sound tank maintenance routine which includes frequent water changes of 25 to 30 percent every couple of weeks, you don't need to over filter your tank. An Aqua Clear 30 is fine. Save the money and spend it on some nice plants. Plants are natural water filters and compliment a nice home for your fish.

B


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I would advise against the Aquaclear 30, (just in my opinion.) You always want a bit of extra filtration, and if your tank is a 30-35g the Aquaclear 30 is going to give you 'just enough' for a 30g tank (IF it's at full output.)

I wouldn't run 2 AC50's either. Just go with 1 AC50, and if you still don't think it's enough, one AC70 will be fine, (a bit big but fine.)

I'm using an AC70 on my 36g bowfront, as well as another mini filter (for a 10g tank) that runs Nitrazorb.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

*i/a*

Going with a little more power never hurts. While going by "just enough" for some reason isn't enough at all.

I think it's because the filter companies like to advertise generously when it comes to their products.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

holly12 said:


> I would advise against the Aquaclear 30, (just in my opinion.) You always want a bit of extra filtration, and if your tank is a 30-35g the Aquaclear 30 is going to give you 'just enough' for a 30g tank (IF it's at full output.)
> 
> I wouldn't run 2 AC50's either. Just go with 1 AC50, and if you still don't think it's enough, one AC70 will be fine, (a bit big but fine.)
> 
> I'm using an AC70 on my 36g bowfront, as well as another mini filter (for a 10g tank) that runs Nitrazorb.


Hello Holly...

I like your point and would definitely agree with it if the smaller filter was attached to a tank that went long periods without a water change. However, an Aqua Clear 30 could easily be used in a 30 to 35 G tank if 25 to 30 percent of the water was changed faithfully every two weeks. I did this for several years when I had smaller tanks and never had a problem. 

My 55 G tanks have just an Aqua Clear 50 HOB and are well planted. They can easily go three to four weeks between water changes. I now do 50 percent water changes and the tanks are fine even with a large number of fish.

Frequent and large water changes can always make up for a lack of filtration.

Again, good point. Thanks for your commment.

B


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

True. Lots of plants and frequent water changes also go a long way towards a healthy tank!


----------

